# inverter and lexus navigation question



## nardopolo (Feb 7, 2006)

ok so i have a 400 watt inverter for my car, im wondering if i can power a portable dvd player and a ps2 on it OR run a laptop for about 1-2 hours on the inverter. Can anyone help and tell me if this is possible without blowing the inverter. 

Specs: 
Insignia portable dvd player (7 or 8 inches, not sure on power supply but i can run it with another car charger, unless running too many will kill my hybrid battery)

Old version of PS2

Vector 400-Watt Power Inverter



Also i have a touch screen navigation screen , and if you're driving, you can't operate most of the features. Is there any way to change that?


thanks for any help

Nardopolo


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

For the touch screen navigation, google how to unlock it, i have come across some ways to unlock it either by doing something to it or adding something to it. 

And i just did a quick look and came up with this: http://www.wikihow.com/Override-Lexus-Navigation-Motion-Lock i dont know the year of your car so i do not know if it would work, and also, if you do unlock it, use it only in a safe maner in which the lock was attempting to make sure you do.


----------

